# Randall RH200 head



## anti-6 (Jan 13, 2006)

I took back the Peavey XXL because it was a used head and when I pushed it hard , it cut out 3 times and I'm talking only running it at full 100 watts through (2) ampeg 412 cabs 8ohms.

I was considering getting a RANDALL RH200 G2 head. Does anyone have any opinions on RANDALL heads and thier tones? I play metal on a Washburn 7 and a Gibson SG 6 string tuned low.

Gimme' your input guys, I purchased the Peavey on a whim - but I am doing some research now so any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks -


----------



## guitarjitsumaster (Jan 13, 2006)

I havent played any of the rh's but I love my randall warhead. 300 watts with graphic and parametric EQ. My low B is tighter then 80's spandex.  
It may be the 2x15 cabinet that the warhead configuration has but I havent had an amp that is this tight and articulate in the 7 strings lower range.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 14, 2006)

I get tight-ass tones through my RG75G2, I have a 7-string clip but it might sound kinda flabby cuz of my strings/pickup combo, but with the EMG-81 it's tighter than a 12 year old.

H-207 clip from a while ago, dunno remember what it's like
EMG 81 clip, Pull harder by trivium ... first part is full-on, second part is with the tone knob turned down a bit
EMG HZ from my V-250


----------



## Shannon (Jan 14, 2006)

Last year, I purchased a brand spanking new RH200SCG2 from a guy who won one in a contest for $175. If was a deal I couldn't pass up since they ran about $400-500 new. The sucker rocked & had all kind of cool options. They are worth checking into.


----------



## Jerich (Jan 14, 2006)

inside News!!!! Randall is really making a come back for 2006 they are activley seeking out endorsements deals with some serious hitters...and at NAMM they are to reveal a few new toys...I will wait and seen I have only had a RM100 and a MT 100 and both were not to my liking but alas Never say Never!! Being a tone whore...has it's at'vantages.the prices and watts always seem like good deals...Randall/Crate always seemed to me to be even...to me!


----------



## Toshiro (Jan 14, 2006)

According to the HC rumor-patrol, there'll be a "G3" series this year, to replace the "G2", an upgrade basically.


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 14, 2006)

A friend of mine had this head and cabinet, and I was pretty impressed. Decent tones (great clean tone), and surprisingly versatile (especially with his Tube Screamer and Smash Box Tone-Lok pedals in front of it).


----------



## anti-6 (Jan 14, 2006)

*I just purchased a 5150 combo for $500! *- I am going to give it a workout and see how it sounds. Maybe I'll get lucky but if I don't then I'll be going to get the Randall RH 250 G2 - a 250 watt monster being sold by Grand Central Music on eBay.


----------



## Donnie (Jan 14, 2006)

Damn, Musicians Friend has the 1/2 stack package on closeout for $599. I'm damn tempeted to pick one up.
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/srs7/g=guitar/search/detail/base_pid/480332/


----------



## anti-6 (Jan 14, 2006)

Donnie said:


> Damn, Musicians Friend has the 1/2 stack package on closeout for $599. I'm damn tempeted to pick one up.
> 
> 
> > wow  - thanks for the link! Thats a great price, I may still buy that if this 5150 head does not pan out! Thanks!


----------



## Donnie (Jan 14, 2006)

Damn, now I'm thinking about going the Randall route for a road setup.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 14, 2006)

Randall also has a new "V2" 400 Watt head...that would be interesting to play with, lol.



> Ch.3: All tube preamp with 3-12AX7 preamp tubes. Includes "Attack" switch for tight
> and loose feel, and "Bright" switch.
> Ch. 2- Classic Randall S.S. channel with push/pull &#8220;Sustain Boost&#8221;.


----------



## Donnie (Jan 14, 2006)

Those seem pretty sweet.
Anybody ever check out the Randall cab that has the 2 12s and the 1 15"?


----------



## Donnie (Jan 14, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> According to the HC rumor-patrol, there'll be a "G3" series this year, to replace the "G2", an upgrade basically.


http://www.musiciansfriend.com/srs7/g=home/search/detail/base_pid/480339/


----------



## crisden (Jan 14, 2006)

I just got a Randall RM-4 modular preamp (loaded with the Blackface, Plexi, Ultra Lead and XTC modules) and their RT2/50 Power amp from my endorsement deal with them and they produce a crushing wall of sound. This gear is replacing my Mesa Triaxis/Simulclass 2:90 rig and I couldn't be happier.

Randall is an amp manufacturer to watch in the coming months. Lots of new, quality products.


----------



## Toshiro (Jan 15, 2006)

Donnie said:


> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/srs7/g=home/search/detail/base_pid/480339/



Heh, makes me want one, considering how good the G2's were.


----------



## anti-6 (Jan 18, 2006)

Donnie said:


> Damn, Musicians Friend has the Randall 1/2 stack package on closeout for $599. I'm damn tempeted to pick one up.



*Hey Donnie*, thanks for the link man, I ordered the Randall RH200 G2 half stack today! I can't wait to get it - I'll let everyone know how it sounds.

*On another note* I took back my peavey XXL head that I bought at GC and to my surprise there was a used peavey 5150 combo there and I picked that up as well, and it has some good crunch but way too mid range in tone, I hooked it up to my Crate BV cabinet and it was still way too high and midrange crunchy and I just could not get any low end at all out of this 5150.

I finally had to use an EQ pedal and then I could get some low end out of it, but after playing it for about 4 hours, I don't know if I am tone deaf or what but man, but I still find myself going back to the solid state type of hard edged distortion, it seems to suit my style better than tube crunch.

If I could've gotten the crunch from the 5150 and the low end chunk from the XXL, I would've been very happy. I'll probably keep the 5150 for braggin' rights.

I'll keep everyone posted on the way the Randall RH200 G2 1/2 stack package from MF sounds - I am sure that I'll be more than happy with it.


----------



## anti-6 (Jan 20, 2006)

OK - I received the amp today - it has pretty decent tone and is loud as hell. Anyone interested in this amp will definitely have to use a noise suppressor because it buzzes like a beehive at loud volumes!

Also the distortion channel does not start to really hit hard until the master volume is up to about 50% and honestly that is fine by me because the reason I purchased this amp is for live play in a band situation - and why else would someone buy a 200 watt head unless they plan on cranking it!?

After 50% on the master volume this amp kicks some serious ass though and at first, I was running a behringer cab that I purchased along with it at mono which is 16 ohm, I hit the switch to stereo and ran both cables from the outs of the amp into the cabinet and Jesus Christ - I about fell over from the blast of air and melting metal tone that I got out of it!

So i have band rehearsal this weekend and I'll keep everyone posted as to how it does in a loud live situation!

Rock on fellow 7 stringers


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 20, 2006)

When I crank up my RG75 you can hear it outside standing in front of the dorm so I'm not surprised yours is loud as hell haha.


----------



## anti-6 (Jan 20, 2006)

The amp that I just bought - Randall RH200 G2 - mated to a Behringer BG412F - 412 cabinet + I'll have it hooked to one of my Ampeg 412 cabs during live play, it's at the rehearsal studio.





Picture of my rack setup that I use as well, through my 2 Ampeg 412 cabs




I was actually thinking about having these two set up on a an A/B pedal so that I can have a lot more variation with my cleans and dirty sounds. I could set up the rack unit for my cleans and then the Randall for some dirty stuff. 

I am sure some of you guys do it that way, right?


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm surprised the 5150 wasn't good for you...they have huge gain, tight low end and good midrange IMO. But, i like XXX for versatility. Hope you enjoy that Randall...they just look mean.


----------



## anti-6 (Jan 20, 2006)

The Peavey 5150 was a nice sounding amp, but I favor the scooped metal sound, I do a lot of palm muting - ala old Metallica, Megadeth - so thats my style and the 5150 just did not sound like I wanted it to> Then again, maybe I am spoiled and have been playing SS distortion for far too long, I don't know, but....

The Randall It's pretty nice - I had to run a behringer noise reducer pedal after it and it quieted the bumble bees. 

I tell you what man, that is another story - I have 6 Behringer pedals as well, yeah' "I know what you are saying $20 behringer pedals!??? must be a P.O.S." 

All I have to say is hearing is believeing man. I purchased the A/B box first and it DID NOT suck any tone at all, no coloration either.

Then I bought the Ultra Metal 100 which IMO is a boss Metal Zone copy - just easier to use, it does not have the dual tone knobs, all knobs are laid out on the pedal and is just as awsome in tone as a metal zone.

Then I purchased the Tremelo, Chorus and Noise reducer, All are flawless and none of these color my tone or suck tone for that matter.

The behringer Super Chorus is not too damned super - it does some light chorusing and nothing too crazy and that was all that I wanted - if you want crazy chorus maybey a flanger would help, but for chorusing the behringer super chorus is just fine.

The tremelo does a fine job and the noise reducer does what it's supposed to do and does NOT cut off any of my notes early.

man I tell ya' what - Behringer is really giving some of these other companies a run for thier customers! 

Listen up BOSS and DIGIjunk.

A lot of people have said that the pedals are plastic, and they would not stand on em' ! Now I have to ask, who stands on thier pedals? I never have and I've been playing for a lot longer than most high schoolers.

As a matter of fact - I have owned an old Ibanez sound tank lead distortion pedal for 10+ years - it's made of 100% plastic and is NOT 1/2 as heavy (or) thick as the plastic on my Behringer pedals and the Ibanez pedal is still kicking! So with that in mind, I believe if you do what I do, and mount your pedals in a nice pedal board and take care of em' then they will last pretty damned long.


----------



## anti-6 (Jan 24, 2006)

I made to rehearsal on Sunday and the Randall held up very well - we play stuff from GodSmack, Seether, Disturbed, and some alternative rock, etc; - The Randall busses like no tomorrow - so a noise gate is a must.

The power was smooth and the distortion is definitely a little different, nothing like a mesa (or) any tube amp - it's straight out SS in your face distortion and that is great for what I am doing with it.

The thing that surprised the shit outta me was the Behringer BG412 F cabinet that I bought with it! It handles the low chunck very well and it will be giving my ampeg 412 cabinets a run for the money.

It handled almost a full 200 watts on the clean and never broke up once- WOW!

I am happy with my amp purchase and the cabinet too - the only problem that I can with the Randall head is the buzzing noise from the amp when you crank it. I had a Crate SS head that was pretty quiet, even when you pushed it, so it is something I guess that I'll have to get used to.


----------



## Donnie (Jan 24, 2006)

Sweet.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 24, 2006)

The buzz is annoying, but randalls do have some serious bone-crushing distortion.


----------



## SwMusic (Oct 3, 2010)

anti-6 said:


> I took back the Peavey XXL because it was a used head and when I pushed it hard , it cut out 3 times and I'm talking only running it at full 100 watts through (2) ampeg 412 cabs 8ohms.
> 
> I was considering getting a RANDALL RH200 G2 head. Does anyone have any opinions on RANDALL heads and thier tones? I play metal on a Washburn 7 and a Gibson SG 6 string tuned low.
> 
> ...


----------



## technomancer (Oct 3, 2010)

Do not bump old threads for no reason


----------

